# Hi everyone from a new TT boy in lincoln



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

Became a proud owner of a 2001 225 Coupe in September. Hoping to prize pearls of technical wisdom from some of you in the future (hopefully i wont need too much!)

Anyone from the Lincolnshire area able to recommend a good garage?

Nevo Jnr


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  Have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  check that it has had the cam belt/water pump etc changed


----------



## nevojnr (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep - Had both changed at 80K also had its dash pod changed along the way! major expence avioded by the looks of the receipts!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Welcome!

Sort of local garages, in no particular order:

- jabberpsort, near Bourne/Spalding / Peterbourgh way. ( i have used & can recommend)

- quattrosport near Newark. (not used but have read good reviews -- a Forum Site Sponsor)

- The TT Shop, near Bedfordshire (have used & can recommend. definitely worth a road trip to check out their modding inventory & for major work. nice waiting room,)

TTitan


----------

